

China's leaders are warning that the country is facing "huge downward pressure" - jaems33
http://theweek.com/article/index/230318/has-th

======
btilly
The scary thing about China is that it has a huge asset bubble, and when those
pop you can have long-term pain. For instance that is what happened with Japan
in the 80s. (Or us in 2008, though our relative bubble was smaller.)

The doubly scary thing is that this could come at a point where we have so
much that is so fragile in the global economy. Obviously we have the slow-
moving European debt crisis. We have the Chinese bubble. We have a plethora of
distressed debtors in the USA combined with a slowing economy. If all the
dominos remain standing, we're fine. If they start to fall, how many will
fall?

See
[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-04-26/markets/31402...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-04-26/markets/31402834_1_bubble-
japanese-economy-china) and
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2011/11/30/wh...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2011/11/30/why-
chinas-big-red-bubble-is-ahead-of-us/) for a couple of random takes comparing
China today to Japan.

